# 7wks preg & aspirin



## ozay (Mar 29, 2007)

Hiya

i'm confused and dont know what to do. My first IVf, positive, now 7wks 2 days preg. Have been on Cyclogest Progesterone 400mg from egg collection, 2 per day. I had little bleeding (when i wiped) when 5½ wks preg. Progesterone was increased to 3 per day. Scans and blood tests show low hormone levels and small fetus. Scan yesterday fetus measured 6.2mm (with heartbeat). Consultant said is should be 10mm, and that i am at high risk of miscarriage. My pregnancy book tells me differently? My consultant has now given me 75mg Aspirin to take 1 per day. My question is at 7wks fetus measuring 6.2mm, is this small? Also by taking Aspirin will this really reduce the chance of miscarriage, or increase it?  please help... i dont feel i can ask my consultant.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

We don't really deal a lot with early pregnancy I'm afraid, so I don't know what a safe measurement is, is there any chance that you could be earlier than 7 weeks?

Aspirin is quite often given to prevent miscarriage, so it may help.  Whilst there is a heart beat, there is always that glimmer of hope.

Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

